# What toys do your puppies like?



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Nylabones are a big hit. Rope toys are good. Tennis balls are a favorite but only under supervision. I am thinking of getting a sterilized bone for her. She plays with her Kongs sometimes, but not for very long. Of course we have only had her since Saturday  Her favorite is still a stuffed catepillar the breeder gave us, but we want to phase this out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stuffies are my boys favorite. Sadly few last more than a few days but it is worth it to see how much fun they have. Tennis balls are a close second.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Puppies have short attention spans so they won't play with any one toy for long. The AKC Mallard was a hit when my dog was a pup and retrieving balls However, I would start training your pup using fun games for short periods of time. This will also help with bonding. Pat Quinn has a wonderful series of articles on Everything Golden called the Versatile Golden that can give you ideas. Here's the link:

Bringing Up Baby


I personally would never give a dog a Nylabone but that's me. I use bully sticks and stearalized bones only and don't count these as toys. These are good distractions for teething and I provide them under close supervision.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

How old is Chloe? When Tucker was young, he didn't seem too interested in toys that much either. The toy he consistently played with though was his stuffed goose even though he had quite a few different kinds of toys. He also liked the Cuz ball with feet - lots of good squeaking and bouncing for him. I did find that if I removed a toy for a couple of days then reintroduced it, he played with them longer each time. For the Kong, he did show a LOT more interest when I put peanut butter in it and froze it before giving it to him :. When he got to be about 5 or 6 months old he tended to like floppy toys he could thrash about more than anything. Up until he was about 10 months he really had very little interest in tennis balls, but now has them scattered around to play with and goes crazy when we throw them.

I do have to say that the goose is still his go-to toy, both for play time and for snuggling. Except for missing one foot, it is still in pretty good shape after nearly a year so he must love it. Good luck on finding the perfect toy - I think it might be more fun for us humans to buy them than it is for the dogs!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Riley loves her Sherpa Baby Dragon and its held up really well. It is her precious.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Vacuum cleaner cord, baseboard trim, sheetrock, shoes, socks, the list goes on. He does like the kongs and other things I spend on, the best being the rope tug toy and the planet dog ball with string/cord. The food stuffed kong puzzle toys occupy him for a while too.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

my pup goes from one toy to the next pulling them all out of the basket.. tennis ball is prob his favorite and his rubber bone.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are different kinds of toys:

Toys for chewing: hooves, bones, nylabones, antlers, bully sticks, etc.... all of these have various risks associated with them, you'll have to make the call of what you feel comfortable with. Regardless, many dogs really enjoy being able to chew.
Kongs: Kongs are their own category...if your dog isn't interested, find something better to put inside.... once your dog masters getting things out, freeze it partially or completely before distributing. This isn't in the chewing category because it's mroe about holding and licking and crunching and throwing.
Food dispensing toys: It's great if you can have a few of these and rotate them. Kibble nibble, kong wobbler, bob a lot.... there are a ton available.
Puzzle toys: These would be like the Nina Ottoson type toys.... dogs have to be trained to use them properly and solve the puzzles, not just throw things against the wall. CVS has a pressed wood type (I have one, its holding up quite well) for about $12. Heavy human interaction/supervision is needed.
Soft toys: In most households these can only be used for human-dog games. Do keep in mind that the dissecting of the toys that humans hate is how many dogs think they should play with these. It's almost like giving a kid crayons and saying he can't use them to color, just to stack and play with as is.
Fetch toys: Again, human interaction needed.Tennis balls. chuck it balls, discs....
Tug toys: Human interaction or dog interaction. Fleece tugs, ropes, long soft toys, etc...

Most dogs won't do a ton of toy play on their own, especially when people are gone. 

And it's been a whle since I wrote this type of response... I'm probably forgetting some!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick loves his toys to death. And rapidly. So far, I think that the only thing he hasn't been able to rip apart has been his Kong, and not for lack of trying. He has gone through about 15 squeaky toys, nylabones, an indestructable tire, ropes, you name it. The Kong tennis ball squeaky bone is still alive, but it has been scalped. I think that he has decided that "indestructable" is not a description but rather a challenge.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

this one is by far Jackson's favorite


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

surprisingly it lasted almost 4 months.....it finally ripped, had to go get him a new one a few days ago. that's his attention getter....it squeeks, so if he wants to play, he stuffs it in his mouth, puts his head in your lap, and squeeks. How can you ignore that, right? :doh:

Rope toys never last for us....within 10 minutes he already has all kinds of strings pulled out, knots untied, the whole 9.

Even tennis balls - although he will retrieve them for days on end, and he loves to walk around with them in his mouth, eventually he just ends up with a mouth full of bright green fuzz

I find the "Skineez" hold up really well. No stuffing, and the "hair" really can't get pulled out - Jackson has tried lol. They have a squeeker in each end, so they are good for playing tug or just if he wants something to gnaw on


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

rhondas said:


> I personally would never give a dog a Nylabone but that's me.


I use the dura chew type and my puppy can barely make scrapes in it, so I am not worried. As she gets older things might change.

BTW, someone mentioned Deer Antlers. I have heard great things about those but haven't gotten any yet.


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

My puppy loves his stuffingless fox, tennis balls, and his kong wubba fox  He takes all off those and puts them on your lap....and especially the fox.....because it squeeks, and he knows he'll get our attention that way -__-


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

There is nothing... nothing Miri loves more than a 3 1/2 inch full rubber chuck-it ball. She plays with them non-stop.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Squeaky tennis balls! or the bones that she can eat. Mostly anything that she can eat or squeak


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Anything that makes noise---big hit. I love the things from WestPaw Design--especially the Bumi (but these are for slightly older pups, not little ones). I found Hugglehounds today but am saving for Jaro's birthday. They are stuffies that are suppose to last. The Skinnez pictured above are really great, as are the ones where you put an empty water bottle inside. For a baby just a plain old empty water bottle is great, just be sure to takeoff the little plastic ring that is left on when you take the cap off. Jaro can polish off an empty water bottle in 5 min now so no more of those. After about 4 months raw marrow bones are super favorites, but they should be frozen and you begin giving them for very short periods of time. Ask the butcher for soup femur (sp) bones and they should not be cut too small--no smaller than the puppies jaw can open.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

My vet had a classic one-liner last night.....

_"Everything in the dog world falls into 2 categories; it's either food or a toy." :_


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My pitbull Vendetta loves her toys. She doesnt chew them up this unusual most pitbulls kill toys in minutes. Her favorite are the tiny pup stuff toys they are about 2" big she carries them around and brings them to bed. Next she loves anything that squeeks then her tenns balls. She does break the cheap ones so I buy the kong tennis balls most of the time.


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I second what Ian's Gran said.... anything that makes noise is a HUGE hit in our house too!!!

When she was really little, I would take the plastic ring off an empty water bottle and shove it in an old sock and tie a knot.... would last a while... she loved it. Now, she knows how to rip a hole in the sock and rip the bottom of the bottle off :doh:

Wubba's are her ultimate favourite, hands down! Balls are a close second....

For chewing? Hard Nylabones for strong chewers (some people don't like these... up to you), a deer antler, and if we really want to keep her quiet and calm.... Beef soup bones from the butcher (I freeze them for her) Make sure they are a good size though.... nothing "swallowable"

And then there's "Rosie"... we got her at WalMart.... she's a rubber chicken that makes the most ANNOYING squealing noise. Maya loves her.... but my bf has put Rosie way out of reach....


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I gave Barley a smooshed 2 liter soda bottle today and he played with it for hours! (currently passed out under my feet). It was great because when he tried to get a hold of it it would skitter away, when he _did_ get it it made an awesome sound, and when he ran with it he looked adorable! Figures...I've spent hundreds on toys and he loves garbage!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The more annoying the noise the better they like them. Be sure you squeek before you buy and can stand the sound.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> The more annoying the noise the better they like them. Be sure you squeek before you buy and can stand the sound.


Always remember that they have the ability to squeak it louder and for a longer period of time than you can. They will also try to squeak it in as many different ways as they can.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> I found Hugglehounds today but am saving for Jaro's birthday. They are stuffies that are suppose to last.


The manager of my local pet store (owns a GR) warned me it might not last long because I mentioned Chili had started to shred another toy I had given him in 15 secs. I got one anyway, but haven't given it to him yet. Seems on a rare occasion he knows how to play properly with a stuffed toy (he's got a stuffed xmas tree that's still alive and kicking, but ready for replacement, hence the hugglehound), but most things he'll just shred. The manager of the store basically discouraged any stuffed type toys for my dog (and from what I can tell, he's probably right). He said some may be tougher than others, but if the dog is determined to shred them, he will.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

goldenshadow said:


> I gave Barley a smooshed 2 liter soda bottle today and he played with it for hours! (currently passed out under my feet). It was great because when he tried to get a hold of it it would skitter away, when he _did_ get it it made an awesome sound, and when he ran with it he looked adorable! Figures...I've spent hundreds on toys and he loves garbage!



This was one of my goldens favorite toys! I will def. be trying it out again when my new pup is older. It is so funny to watch!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

My Kylie loved to play with water bottles and 2 liter bottles, when she was little, but at 7.5 mo she will eat the bottle now. My friend's 5.5 mo old GR ate a cap the other day and she has been watching for it in his poop everyday, but it hasn't come out after two days.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn loves anything that squeaks and water bottles he's never swallowed a cap ... I think he just likes crushing stuff 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

My pup doesn't like any of her toys, and she has plenty. Instead she likes my kids toys, especially wooden pieces of Thomas train track, matchbox cars and my daughter's expensive wooden fairy dolls, the toilet paper, library books, homework, my underwear, sticks brought from outside, my hands and pant legs, you get the picture. She does have one of those squeaky squirrel things that she likes, will chew on a kong for a while if it is full of something yummy, and will retrieve a stick or stuffed duck for a while. Other than that she is all about the stuff she isn't supposed to have.

Heather


----------



## Jess1603 (Oct 13, 2013)

He loves rope toys the most. He also likes anything that squeaks and his frisbee is a good friend of his. We have a bob-a-lot which he likes but he wants you to play with it while he watches


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Anything with a squeaker, Nylabones, kongs, ropes. Mu puppy pretty much likes all types of toys.


----------

